# Psychostellen und das Ohmmmm



## Lalyle (14. April 2017)

So langsam werd ich wieder warm und es kommen wieder neue, unbekannte Trails hinzu. Je nach Grundgefühl und auch Anfangssequenz geht dann mein Puls auch gern mal hoch. Ich merk, wenn der Trail gleich zu Beginn schwierig ist, bin ich danach oft schon etwas blokiert und die Anspannung/Angst fährt mit. Vorallem wenn ich ihn nicht kenn. Oder weiss, wie schwer ich ihn letztes Mal fand. Oder mich da schon mal hingelegt habe.

Bei einzelnen Stellen krieg ich dann gern mal die Kopfblockade nicht mehr gelöst und trau mich kein zweites Mal probieren. Auch wenns im Schritttempo ist - Angst vor Verletzung fährt mit. Ich bin nicht grundsätzlich extrem ängstlich und übervorsichtig, das nicht. Aber wenn ich mal in die Schleife gerate, dann merk ich, dass ich nicht mehr gelöst und ideal fahre. Und ich brauche grundsätzlich nicht viel um Adrenalin zu spüren.

Bewusst besser atmen oder gar leise singen/summen funktioniert manchmal. Oder pausieren und ablenken. Manchmal komm ich mit rationalisieren und analysieren auch weiter. Aufzuckern hilft manchmal auch, Unterzuckerung nimmt mir jede Sicherheit. Aber oft auch nicht.

Wie geht ihr so mit schwierigen Stellen und dem Bereich ausserhalb eurer Komfortzone um? Wie kommt ihr wieder in die Ruhe nach einem verpatzten Versuch oder Sturz? Oder nachdem es einfach knapp wurde? 
Habt ihr Methoden wie ihr an einen schwierigen Trail herangeht um ganz gemittet und ruhig zu sein?


----------



## laterra (15. April 2017)

So richtige Blockaden habe ich eigentlich selten, vermutlich weil ich sehr selten stürze. Wenn ich dann doch mal stürze bleibe ich meistens erst mal stehen um mich zu beruhigen. Wenn ich nur aus Blödheit gestürzt bin, habe ich danach auch keine Blockade - wenn die Stelle aber schwierig war und ich deshalb gestürzt bin, fahre ich sie die nächsten paar Mal nicht und wage mich später wieder dran. Ich würde nicht versuchen irgendwas zu erzwingen, weil man dann eh verkrampft ist. 
Besonders schwierige Stellen versuche ich auch so in die Tour einzubauen, dass ich zwar schon warm gefahren, aber nicht müde bin. Je müder ich werde desto höher ist die Gefahr, dass ich aus Unkonzentriertheit stürze.

Solche Adrenalinschübe wie du sie beschreibst habe ich beim Biken kaum - eher bei Präsentationen die ich auf der Arbeit gelegentlich halten muss. In der Situation hilft es mir die Dauer meiner Atemzüge zu zählen: also 3 Sekunden einatmen, 3 Sekunden ausatmen. Ein- und Ausatmen sollten dabei gleich lange dauern. Die Dauer der Atemzüge kann man dann langsam steigern. Die Technik funktioniert bei mir recht zuerlässig - ob dass beim Biken allerdings auch so gut geht weiß ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (16. April 2017)

Hallo Lalyle,

was du beschreibst, kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Mir hat der Mut tut gut Kurs bzw. die Erklärungen und Anregungen von Zena sehr geholfen. Ich versuche mich an einer Zusammenfassung.

Nach einem üblen Sturz (Wurzel mit ca 30 cm Stufe dahinter die für mich völlig überraschend kam, ich damals weder die Fahrtechnik (nix Gorilla und tief) noch die Reflexe zum Abfangen beherrschte und das Gesicht den 1. Bodenkontakt hatte) war steil runter immer stressig. Mit viel Anspannung und wenig Flow verbunden.

Zena hat uns als erstes mitgegeben: Mädels, ihr müßt atmen. Denn intuitiv macht man das unter Stress und Anspannung nicht mehr flüssig, obwohl der Körper gerade da einen erhöhten Sauerstoffbedarf hat. 
Um die Spirale zu durchbrechen, hat mir sehr das Brrrr geholfen. So wie ein Pferd schnaubt, wenn es gelöst ist. Die Lippen locker aufeinander, die Zungenspitze an den Gaumen legen und durch das Ausatmen zum Vibrieren bringen. Mit Spannung im Kiefer funktioniert das nicht.

Ich achte auf Abfahrten bewußt darauf, daß ich tief und vermehrt atme und wenn ich weiß, daß Schlüsselstellen kommen, gibts vorher auch ein paar Brrrs. Das führt zwar manchmal zu Erheiterung der Mitfahrer, aber das ist mir egal.

Auf mir unbekannten Trails, finde ich eine "Begehung" immer hilfreich. 
Räder ablegen, Schlüsselstelle von oben und von unten anschauen 
Linie suchen oder gezeigt bekommen (Markierung mit Schuhabsatz ziehen /Stöckchen legen oder sich bunte Papppfeile basteln, die man auslegt)
ausreichende Anfahrtsstrecke wählen (so fern mgl.). Meine sind meist doppelt so lang wie die der anderen; ich will mindestens 4 Kurbelumdrehungen haben um sicher zu sitzen, Füße sortiert, Sattel runter, Brrr etc.
sich anschauen, wie jemand anders die Stelle fährt
sich an jemand dran hängen und exakt die Linie und das Tempo fahren (Ich kann das nicht gut - Kontrollzwang - Bei Zena gings zum Glück)
Lange Trailabschnitte mit vielen Schlüsselstellen nicht komplett durch rauschen wollen, sondern lieber aufteilen, mit kurzen Verschnaufpausen dazwischen. 
Bei mir heißt das, Jetzt werde ich vom eigenen Adrenalin überholt, die Beine fangen an zu zittern - kurz beide Füße auf den Boden setzen und erst weiter fahren, wenn Ruhe rein kommt. Oder eben auch mal ein Stück schieben.

Das funktioniert natürlich alles nur, wenn die Mitfahrer so verantwortungsbewußt sind und sich die Zeit nehmen. Ist ja leider nicht immer der Fall.

Zusätzlich ist die innere Einstellung maßgeblich an der Ausschüttung der Botenstoffe beteiligt. Denke ich vorher schon: Uh, da kommt die fiese Stelle, die hat letztes Mal schon nicht funktioniert, ob ich das heute hin kriege? - *dann wird das auch nix!*
Locker machen, tief durch atmen, optimistisch sein und wenn das alles nicht hilft, auf die innere Stimme hören und es an dem Tag nicht fahren. Und sich anschließend nicht selber dafür verurteilen und klein machen.

Hat es mich doch vom Rad geholt, bleib ich erstmal ne Zeit sitzen und selbst wenn ich denke - Och war nicht wild, warte ich noch ein bißchen, ess nen Riegel und fahr dann erst weiter. Denn ich habe ein paar Mal den Zitter dananch zeit-versetzt bekommen und der hat mich dann im Trail erwischt.

Ich wünsch Dir, daß es dich nicht erwischt und ende mit einem Zitat von Zena:

Sei der Pilot und nicht nur der Passagier.


----------



## Schildbürger (16. April 2017)

Das Gleichgewicht üben hilft. Wenn du weist das du "einfach" mal stehen bleiben kannst ohne gleich umzufallen hilft das.
Schlüsselstellen -langsam- fahren. Gleichgewichtsübungen kannst du immer wieder mal bei den normalen Runden einbauen.
Einfach zwischendurch so langsam wie möglich fahren und auch versuchen mal ein paar Sekunden stehen zu bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (16. April 2017)

Ich habe ja ein Patentrezept für sowas, aber das ist mit üben, üben, üben verbunden.


----------



## --- (16. April 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Habt ihr Methoden wie ihr an einen schwierigen Trail herangeht um ganz gemittet und ruhig zu sein?


Reine Kopfsache. Du kannst noch sogut fahren, balancieren etc. Bringt dir alles nix wenn du an die falschen Sachen denkst. Also gar nicht erst drüber nachdenken was passieren kann. Man hat dafür aber nur eine einzige Chance. Fängt man einmal an zu denken ists vorbei.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. April 2017)

Hier kann man einige er vorschläge in aktion sehen.
Nicht vergessen: selbstbelohnung zum schluss!
Und nicht denken: *ob* ich es heute schaffe?
sondern: heute schaffe ich das!
Wenn nicht, nächstes mal pack ich das!
Sorry, aber mein avatar gestattet mir vielleicht dieses posting im LO bereich.


----------



## LeaLoewin (17. April 2017)

Ich geh sowas immer sehr Strukturiert an, bin ja gerne und oft mit der Waldkatze unterwegs und da ist es schon immer ziemlich lustig wie unterschiedlich wir uns Problemstellen anschauen...
Ich glaube ich fahre meistens besser wenn ich einfach auf Gefühl fahre und im Zweifel langsam an Problemstellen herranrolle um sie vom Rad und damit aus der richtigen Perspektive zu sehen und mir dann eine Linie zu überlegen die funktioniert.

Wenn ich absteige überlege ich mir meistens Linien die so gar nicht gescheit funktionieren, was ich dann beim ersten mal darauf zu oder durchfahren merke.. Im zweiten Anlauf klappt es dann meistens.

Ich habe die oft Kopf Probleme mit Hindernissen direkt vor oder hinter Schlüsselstellen, weil ich Angst habe dadurch ohne Kontrolle bzw leicht außer Gleichgewicht in diese hinein zu fahren oder danach nicht schnell genug auf das was da kommt reagieren zu können.
Dadurch mach ich mir die Linienwahl glaube ich oft zu schwer,  statt meiner Federung ein bisschen was zuzutrauen.


----------



## scylla (18. April 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> Habt ihr Methoden wie ihr an einen schwierigen Trail herangeht um ganz gemittet und ruhig zu sein?



Warum sollte man eigentlich an einen schwierigen Trail außerhalb der Komfortzone gemittelt und ruhig herangehen?
Und warum ist Adrenalin was Böses, das man wegatmen muss? Warum muss man Angst überwinden?

...mal ganz ketzerisch gefragt 

Klar ist, eine Angstblockade hilft nicht weiter. Und Panik auch nicht. Aber die totale Gelassenheit auch nicht.
Bei vielen Pyscho-Tipps habe ich den Eindruck, als wäre Lockerheit und Entspannung das höchste Ziel. Anspannung vor der Schlüsselstelle... am besten wegatmen und an was schönes denken?  Nehmt es mir nicht krumm, aber vor einer Schlüsselstelle denke ich nicht an was Positives oder an eine Belohnung, sondern ich denke an die Schlüsselstelle und bin angespannt, und das ist auch gut so, weil sonst falle ich total entspannt auf die Fresse.

Auf schwierigen Trails brauche ich einen gewissen Adrenalinpegel und Anspannung, sonst fahre ich Müll zusammen oder tu mir weh. Wenn ich zu locker bin, habe ich nicht die richtige Körperspannung. Wenn ich kein Adrenalin habe, fahre ich nicht aggressiv genug in die direkte Linie rein. Wenn ich immer nur an meine Kraft denke und daran glaube, dass alles gut wird, überschätze ich mein Limit.

Psycho-Tipps, wie man Angst auf dem Trail überwindet, oder locker wird, habe ich schon unglaublich viele gehört. Alles, was das bei mir bringt, ist, dass es mich nervt. 
Ich bin generell eher der übervorsichtige Typ. Bevor ich irgendwas mache, muss ich mir erst mal zu 150% sicher sein, dass es klappt und ich es unter Kontrolle habe. Wenn ich Angst habe, dann habe ich halt Angst, und wenn mein Puls mal bei 200 ist an einer Schlüsselstelle, dann ist das halt so. Das atme ich nicht weg, sondern entweder ich mag mich überwinden weil ich mir trotz der Anspannung eigentlich sicher bin, oder ich lasse es halt einfach und übe weiter, bis ich mir so sicher bin, dass ich es wagen will. Wenn ich weniger vorsichtig oder ängstlich wäre, würde ich mit Sicherheit schneller lernen (und mir dabei öfter weh tun?). Aber ich glaube, es hat mir so wie es ist auch noch nicht wirklich geschadet, und ich scheue deswegen auch nicht vor jedem Kieselstein, von daher kann ich damit leben.

Mein Tipp: Angst haben ist normal, das ist eine Schutzfunktion und hat auch was mit Selbsteinschätzung zu tun. Ein wenig Angst schäft die Sinne, zu viel Angst heißt "lass es bleiben, du bist noch nicht so weit". Adrenalin ist normal, das ist eine Schutzfunktion. Ein wenig Adrenalin sorgt für die richtige Körperspannung, zu viel Adrenalin heißt "Panik" und "lass es bleiben, du bist noch nicht so weit". Einfach hinnehmen, wie es eben gerade ist. Und fahren, fahren, fahren, üben, üben, üben. Irgendwann kommt man wieder an die Stelle und weiß einfach, dass es geht, und dann hat man auch nicht mehr zu viel Angst, sondern nur noch genau das richtige Maß um es anzugehen und zu schaffen. Atemübungen halte ich ehrlich gesagt für recht wenig zielführend, auf dem Trail braucht es Fahrtechnik, und die kommt von Fahren, nicht von Atmen.


----------



## murmel04 (18. April 2017)

Scylla, dann sei froh das es so bei dir funktioniert.

Bei mir geht das sicher nicht.
Auch ich bin übervorsichtig, leider auch an Stellen wo ich technisch fahren könnte aber mir dann der Kopf sagt, Nö geht nicht.
Warum Atmen, bzw ich pfeife wenn für mich was kommt wo ich nicht sagen kann ja passt kein Ding und Rolle einfach drüber.
Das zu dem Zeitpunkt bewusste Atmen sorgt dafür das ich "locker"( nicht in Form eines Flummies auf dem Bike )
nein, ich bleibe locker und verkrampfe nicht was dazu führen würde das ich ganz schnell die Bremse ziehe und entweder kontrolliert absteige oder weniger kontrolliert.
Und Atmen schadet nie


----------



## lucie (18. April 2017)

Kann mich in Allem scylla nur anschließen.  Entweder ich traue mir die Stellen zu 100% zu, oder ich lasse es.
Fahrtechnik im Alltag üben hilft sicher mehr als die Angst wegzuatmen o.Ä.. Damit macht man sich die Angst erst recht richtig bewußt, die in bestimmten Situationen natürlich und instinktiv vorhanden ist und auch sein sollte. Sie ist dann aber so präsent, dass man sich damit selbst blockiert.

Warum machen wir täglich "ohne Angst" Dinge, die ebenso gefährlich sind? Weil wir sie solange immer wieder geübt und wiederholt haben, bis wir die Gefahren einschätzen und mit ihnen sicher umgehen konnten. Die Angst vor diesen Dingen ist dann einfach nur ins Unterbewußtsein umgezogen.

Und ja, Schei??e passiert manchmal trotzdem, auch wenn man denkt, dass alles perfekt läuft. Alle Parameter kann man eben nicht einrechnen. Würde man dies tun bzw. versuchen zu tun, würde man wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr aus dem Bett krabbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. April 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Auch ich bin übervorsichtig, leider auch an Stellen wo ich technisch fahren könnte aber mir dann der Kopf sagt, Nö geht nicht.



Ist bei mir ganz genauso. Theoretisch könnte ich mehr fahren, als ich praktisch wirklich fahren will. Das weiß ich auch. Aber dann wäre es halt nicht mehr 100% safe, und 99% safe reicht mir eben nicht. Trotzdem versuche ich das nicht wegzuatmen, sondern akzeptier es einfach so wie es ist, bzw. sehe es als Ansporn mehr zu üben.
Warum hat man denn Angst oder warum sagt der Kopf denn "Nö geht nicht"? Vielleicht, weil der Kopf weiß, was der Körper kann, und weil es halt doch noch nicht "intuitiv sitzt"? Und weil eben dieses "intuitiv sitzen" letztendlich das ist, was einen dann retten kann, wenn doch mal irgendwas unvorhergesehenes passiert, was in unserem Sport eben auch immer vorkommen kann (z.B. Stein rollt unterm Vorderrad weg, etc). Wenn ich dank bewusstem Nachdenken weiß, was ich tun muss, und das bewusst ausführen kann, ist das für mich 100%. Wenn mein Kleinhirn ohne bewusstes Nachdenken weiß, was es tun soll, und meine Muskeln das quasi von alleine ausführen, ist das für mich 150%, und genau diese 150% braucht es eben im Zweifelsfall auch, weil einem genau das an einer gefährlichen Stelle den A*** retten kann. Beim Mountainbiken gibt es immer einen Zweifelsfall, im Gelände ist nichts exakt planbar. Das weiß ich, und genau deswegen bekomme ich (zu viel) Angst, wenn ich eine Schlüsselstelle nur bewusst aber nicht intuitiv beherrsche. Und genau deswegen halte ich diese (zu viel) Angst letztendlich auch nicht für ganz so blöd. Ich könnte mich vielleicht irgendwie dazu kriegen, die nicht mehr zu haben, aber will ich das wirklich? 
Mag ja sein, dass es Leute gibt, denen 80% reicht, um es zu versuchen. Ich sehe auf den Trails sehr oft Leute, die mehr Mut als Fahrtechnik haben. Das geht auch meistens gut, nur halt manchmal nicht. Wenn man das in Kauf nehmen will, ist das auch legitim, ist ja jeder sein eigener Herr. Aber wenn man es eben nicht in Kauf nehmen will, dann lässt man es halt besser mal, auch wenn man es theoretisch könnte. Wie oft will man sich denn selbst austricksen? Hauptsache ist doch nicht, irgendwas bestimmtes zu schaffen, sondern Spaß zu haben. Wenn ich mich immerzu damit beschäftige, auf meine Atmung zu achten um irgendwas zu machen, was ich im Grunde genommen gar nicht machen will, macht es mir bestimmt irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr. Und im Zweifelsfall haut es mich dann auch zu oft auf die Fresse, weil es eben nicht mehr 100% safe ist, was ich da mache, und dann macht es mir eben gar keinen Spaß mehr. Da übe ich lieber ein wenig mehr als andere, um mich dasselbe zu trauen. Üben macht mir jedenfalls mehr Spaß als Atmen, Pfeifen oder Brummen 

Die TE schreibt ja auch, dass sie grundsätzlich eigentlich gar nicht ängstlich oder übervorsichtig ist. Und so lange fährt sie ja auch noch gar nicht Mountainbike. Von daher würde ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß schätzen, dass eine Angstblockade an gewissen Schlüsselstellen einfach von gesunder Selbsteinschätzung kommen könnte. Wenn man irgendwo rein fährt und merkt, dass es vielleicht doch zu sehr an der Grenze des eigenen Könnens und die Gefahr zu groß ist, bekommt man halt Angst davor, es nochmal zu tun. Und das ist eben nichts schlechtes, sondern was normales und gesundes. Das soll so sein, hat die Evolution so bei uns eingebaut um uns zu einem erfolgreichen Überleben zu verhelfen. Natürlich will man immer viel, und will schnell besser werden. Aber Mountainbiken hat halt nun mal auch viel mit intuitiven Reflexen zu tun. Diese Reflexe zu erlernen kann man nicht zwingen. Das kommt nur durch Übung und Praxis mit der Zeit. Und dann wird mit Sicherheit auch die Angst an der einen Schlüsselstelle geringer. Es kommen dann halt die nächstschwierigen Schlüsselstellen dazu, an denen dasselbe Spiel beginnt. Es wird auf jeden Fall nie langweilig


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. April 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Trotzdem versuche ich das nicht wegzuatmen, sondern akzeptier es einfach so wie es ist,


Darf ich noch einmal kurz antworten?
So wie ich es verstanden habe, geht es nicht um wegatmen im sinne von wie schön ist meine welt. Es geht um die optimale sauerstoffversorgung für die hohe körperliche und vor allem mentale ativität. Wenn die gesichert ist, kann der körper unter spannung locker reagieren und nicht verkrampft. Und das ist gold wert. Ich hatte kürzlich einmal meine kamera sehr nahe am gesicht und konnte im video meinen atem hören. Ich war verblüfft festzustellen, dass ich beim schwierigeren teil aufhörte zu atmen!
Und das ist eine schlechte voraussetzung für eine gute aktion. Kontrolliert zu atmen, gehört für mich zum trailwerkzeug wie das ausgucken einer erfolgreichen linie. Das hat mit selbsttäuschung nichts zu tun.


----------



## scylla (18. April 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Warum machen wir täglich "ohne Angst" Dinge, die ebenso gefährlich sind? Weil wir sie solange immer wieder geübt und wiederholt haben, bis wir die Gefahren einschätzen und mit ihnen sicher umgehen konnten. Die Angst vor diesen Dingen ist dann einfach nur ins Unterbewußtsein umgezogen.
> 
> Und ja, Schei??e passiert manchman trotzdem, auch wenn man denkt, dass alles perfekt läuft. Alle Parameter kann man eben nicht einrechnen. Würde man dies tun bzw. versuchen zu tun, würde man wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr aus dem Bett krabbeln.



kurz und knapp auf den Punkt gebracht, dem schließe ich mich auch vollkommen an


----------



## scylla (18. April 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Darf ich noch einmal kurz antworten?
> So wie ich es verstanden habe, geht es nicht um wegatmen im sinne von wie schön ist meine welt. Es geht um die optimale sauerstoffversorgung für die hohe körperliche und vor allem mentale ativität. Wenn die gesichert ist, kann der körper unter spannung locker reagieren und nicht verkrampft. Und das ist gold wert. Ich hatte kürzlich einmal meine kamera sehr nahe am gesicht und konnte im video meinen atem hören. Ich war verblüfft festzustellen, dass ich beim schwierigeren teil aufhörte zu atmen!
> Und das ist eine schlechte voraussetzung für eine gute aktion. Kontrolliert zu atmen, gehört für mich zum trailwerkzeug wie das ausgucken einer erfolgreichen linie. Das hat mit selbsttäuschung nichts zu tun.



Wenn es wirklich rein mit optimaler Sauerstoffversorgung zu tun hat, habe ich nichts dagegen gesagt 
So wie ich diese Psycho-Tricks und Atemübungen kenne, kommen die halt immer in Verbindung mit Sätzen wie "glaube an deine Kraft" oder "spüre deine Energie fließen" oder "du bist stark, du kannst das", etc


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. April 2017)

Ist zwar die Ladies Ecke, aber wei's mich interessiert...




Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Ich war verblüfft festzustellen, dass ich beim schwierigeren teil aufhörte zu atmen!



Ist das nicht normal, weil man nur so maximale Körperspannung aufbauen kann?


----------



## murmel04 (18. April 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Darf ich noch einmal kurz antworten?
> So wie ich es verstanden habe, geht es nicht um wegatmen im sinne von wie schön ist meine welt. Es geht um die optimale sauerstoffversorgung für die hohe körperliche und vor allem mentale ativität. Wenn die gesichert ist, kann der körper unter spannung locker reagieren und nicht verkrampft. Und das ist gold wert. Ich hatte kürzlich einmal meine kamera sehr nahe am gesicht und konnte im video meinen atem hören. Ich war verblüfft festzustellen, dass ich beim schwierigeren teil aufhörte zu atmen!
> Und das ist eine schlechte voraussetzung für eine gute aktion. Kontrolliert zu atmen, gehört für mich zum trailwerkzeug wie das ausgucken einer erfolgreichen linie. Das hat mit selbsttäuschung nichts zu tun.



Genau so ist es!
Auch ich atme mir die Schlüsselstelle  nicht schön, wenns nicht geht dann geht es nicht.
Ich versuche damit nur so locker zu bleiben wie möglich um überhaupt eine Möglichkeit zu haben die Passage zu meistern.
Ob es dann wirklich ausreichend ist, kommt auch auf Tagesform und sonstige Befindlichkeiten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (18. April 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich rein mit optimaler Sauerstoffversorgung zu tun hat, habe ich nichts dagegen gesagt
> So wie ich diese Psycho-Tricks und Atemübungen kenne, kommen die halt immer in Verbindung mit Sätzen wie "glaube an deine Kraft" oder "spüre deine Energie fließen" oder "du bist stark, du kannst das", etc



Äh ne darum ging es mir nicht.
Funktioniert eh nicht, Blödsinn sowas.
Es geht wirklich darum die Birne und Körper so gut wie möglich mit Sauerstoff zu versorgen auch wenns stressig wird.

Das einzige wo ich sowas wie "ommmm" mache ist, wenn ich wirklich schon so weit oben bin das gar nix mehr geht, dann versuche ich mich runter zu holen und weiter zu fahren....
Da stehe ich aber dann auch erstmal und mach das nicht während der Fahrt.


----------



## Votec Tox (18. April 2017)

Lalyle schrieb:


> ...
> Bewusst besser atmen oder gar leise singen/summen funktioniert manchmal. Oder pausieren und ablenken. Manchmal komm ich mit rationalisieren und analysieren auch weiter. Aufzuckern hilft manchmal auch, Unterzuckerung nimmt mir jede Sicherheit. Aber oft auch nicht.
> ...
> Habt ihr Methoden wie ihr an einen schwierigen Trail herangeht um ganz gemittet und ruhig zu sein?


Unterzucket bin ich Dank zu großem Schokoladenkonsum nie...
Summen, singen würde mich ablenken. Wenn überhaupt dann hilft der Versuch die Mundwinkel etwas nach oben zu ziehen.
Für mich ist Entschloßenheit und absolute Fokusiertheit das Wichtigste bei schwierigen/neuen Schlüsselstellen.
Manches Mal sammle ich mich einige Augenblicke zuvor und dann gibt es ein intuitives "Losfahrmoment", das darf ich nicht verpassen!
Bei verblockten Stellen überlege ich mir natürlich zuvor eine Linie, welche ich innerlich mit "Blickpunkten" markiere, sodaß meine Blickführung später nicht irgendwo hängenbleibt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (18. April 2017)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> ...Ist das nicht normal, weil man nur so maximale Körperspannung aufbauen kann?





murmel04 schrieb:


> Ich versuche damit nur so locker zu bleiben wie möglich um überhaupt eine Möglichkeit zu haben die Passage zu meistern.


Für mich ist körperspannung erst einmal der bereitschaftsmodus im kopf. Ein vorgespannter körper kann nicht schnell auf alles zufällige reagieren. Manche muskeln müssen entspannt, manche mehr gespannt werden. Den lenkergriff muss ich fest halten. Aber die gleiche spannung im oberarm und in der schulter ist merklich hinderlich.
Am schönsten habe ich diesen zustand bei einem gleichgewichtsspiel erfahren. Ihr kennt diese baumstämme auf waldspielplätzen, die schräg aufliegen. Man kann an ihr ende balancieren, wo sie dann anständig wackeln. Die meisten leute fallen schnell runter. Ich konnte das recht gut länger. Ein kumpel wollte mich unbedingt runter bringen und wackelte an dem stamm wie wild. Es gelang ihm nicht. Was war dabei mein job? Im kopf total konzentriert auf bewegungsbereitschaft. Von der hüfte nach unten total locker für alle bewegungen quer zum boden. Im oberkörper möglichst ruhig, d.h. leicht gespannt bleiben. Und: das atmen nicht vergessen, weil ich sonst mit blackout runter gefallen werde! Diese erfahrung führe ich mir immer wieder vor augen. Bei anderen balanceübungen ist das sicher ähnlich wahr zu nehmen.
Dabei fällt mir noch ein: Die körperspannung bei irgendwelchen hüpfern oder drops hat einen anderen grund.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. April 2017)

Wie bei jedem Sport gibt es Muskeln, die man anspannen sollte und solche, die man locker halten sollte. 
In der Hüfte sollte man definitiv flexibel sein, aber am Rücken wird man ohne Körperspannung nicht auskommen. Die Alternative zur Spannung in den Beinen wäre, diese komplett durch zu drücken. 
Und dann sind die ganzen Vorgänge natürlich keineswegs statisch, sondern dynamisch. 

Alles nicht so einfach, darum: Üben, üben, üben. Für Menschen, die Redundanz fürchten, ist das natürlich nicht so einfach umsetzbar.


----------



## scylla (18. April 2017)

PS: um die eigenen Grenzen auszuloten oder auch mal was über die Angstgrenze hinausgehendes zu tun, sind Spotter ganz hilfreich. Natürlich nur an Stellen, wo a) der/die Spotter sicher stehen können ohne sich selbst in Gefahr zu bringen und b) die langsam in Schritttempo gefahren werden. Wenn da jemand steht, der einen ins Gleichgewicht zurück drücken kann, wenn ein Manöver schief geht oder/und die eigenen Reflexe nicht mehr ausreichen, um es zu korrigieren, oder/und nicht genug Platz für potentielle Fehler ist, kann man auch mal was ausprobieren, das man sich so nicht trauen würde. Oder kann das eigene Limit austesten, ohne sich in Gefahr zu bringen, wenn man es doch überreizt.
Prima zum Üben, sofern man Leute dabei hat, die geduldig genug sind, sich mal wo reinzustellen.


----------



## LeaLoewin (19. April 2017)

Ich glaube @Lalyle meinte gar nicht irgendwelche psychotricks um sich übergebühr in zu schwierige trails für sie zu Waagen.
Eher das Gefühl wenn man irgendwo schon zu langsam reinfährt oder irgendwo ein bisschen unsauber fährt und dadurch aus dem Flow kommt.
Da liegt mMn oft daran das man nach solchen Stellen eben zu langsam ist und dadurch eben jede Wurzel als einzelnes Hinderniss wahrnimmt,  statt als Sequenz.
Folgerichtig ist man dann auch mit dem Blick und im Kopf immer zu nah vor dem Vorderrad und ist fast schon eher am Reagieren statt am agieren. (das macht dann eben auch Angst)

Dafür hilft eben anhalten und den Nächsten Abschnitt vorplanen und um gescheit wieder anfahren zu können eben auch mal ein paar Meter zurück gehen... Dann startet man mit Plan und der oft notwendigen Dynamik in den Trail um eben Reserven zu haben wenn mal etwas nicht 100% wie gedacht läuft.

Ist einfach wichtig sich vorher so viel Potential und Sicherheit einzuräumen um stellen oder Abschnitte erfolgreich zu durchfahren, damit wenn etwas nicht ganz nach Plan läuft noch Reserven übrig sind um die Situation zu retten.

Ich bin da irgendwo bei scylla,  Respekt gehört mit dazu damit man nicht unvorsichtig oder unüberlegt fährt,  aber richtig Angst haben spricht dafür das man nicht richtig vorbereitet ist und entweder nen besseren Plan braucht oder nochmal üben gehen sollte


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2017)

Angst haben geht gar nicht, 
Respekt haben, tief einatmen und konzentrieren dagegen sehr gut


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. April 2017)

ich habe gerade eine sehr komische Phase. Ob es an den 3 Monaten Winter-Bike-Pause liegt, am neuen Bike das mir noch nicht so vertraut ist, oder an was auch immer: ich fahre wie der erste Mensch, traue mir nichts zu, verweigere Schlüsselstellen die ich schon locker gefahren bin...
Ich merke dass ich sehr verkrampft bin und schlecht atme. Mir hilft da ein bisschen Singen/Summen, damit ich nicht ersticke, haha 
Wie ich aus der Nummer am besten wieder rauskomme!? Ich versuche es jetzt erst mal mit "Lieblingstrails", die nicht zu bockig sind, damit ich wieder Vertrauen in mich und mein Bike gewinne.
Und versuche mit jemandem zu fahren der mich etwas unterstützt, mein Level fährt. Dann bin ich immer am besten in meinem Flow.


----------



## Schneeflocke (21. April 2017)

Doppelpost. (Kann man eigentlich keine Beträge mehr löschen?)


----------



## Schneeflocke (21. April 2017)

Ein spannendes Thema für das es wohl jeder seine eigene Lösung finden muss. Ich finde es super, was sich hier schon an Ideen angesammelt hat 

Die Tage wo einfach "nichts" klappen  will und man recht verkrampft auf dem Bike sitzt kennt wahrscheinlich fast jeder. An solchen Tagen kann ich mir noch so oft sagen, locker bleiben, tief gehen, Ellenbogen raus, du bist die Stelle schongefahren, ... Dadurch wird es vielleicht etwas besser, aber richtig gut eigentlich nie. Das passiert vorallem dann, wenn der Kopf nicht frei ist und einen irgendwas beschäftigt. Da hilft bei mir nur: abhaken, ist halt so 

Meistens läuft es aber zum Glück ganz anders. Wenn ich im Flow bin und alles passt, dann weiß ich genau was geht und was nicht. Im Flow klappen schwierige Stellen ganz von selber. Obwohl ich im Prinzip auch eher übervorsichtig bin. Fühle ich mich nicht wirklich "safe" dann halte ich an, schaue mir die Stelle noch mal kurz an und konzentriere mich darauf. Wenn es dann klappt super. Wenn nicht, auch okay, dann schiebe ich halt ein paar Meter und weiter gehts.

Was hilft nun, um mit Herausforderungen (ich mag den Begriff "Psychostellen" nicht) beim Biken zurecht zu kommen? Spass beim Biken, mit den richtigen Leute unterwegs sein, die einen bei Bedarf unterstützen, Vertrauen in die eigenen Fähigkeiten und das Bike. Hierbei hilft auch das richtige Setting (Dämpfer, Gabel, der passende Luftdruck in den Reifen, passender Vorbau und Lenker, ...) und Bremsen, mit denen man wirklich gut zurecht kommt.

Viel Spass beim Biken, nutzt das tolle Wetter und nehmt die Herausforderungen an. Denn ohne Herausforderungen können sich auch keine Erfolgsgefühle einstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaetheR (21. April 2017)

Da ich oft in der Gruppe fahre, habe ich das Glück, dass ich mir Schlüsselstellen vorfahren lassen kann. Gemeinsam schauen wir uns die Stelle an: "welche Linie? wo ist die "Gefahr"? was ist zu tun? Reicht mein Handwerk? Wie bin ich heute drauf?"

Dann heißt es eine Entscheidung treffen: JA oder NEIN. Hier ab und zu auch mal über die Komfortzone hinaus gehen ohne übermotiviert zu sein/leichtsinnig zu sein. Bei "JA" überzeugend aufs Bike und dann gehts los...ich singe  (meine Mitfahrer tun mir schon etwas Leid, da ich wirklich echt schlecht singe). Singen...warum? damit ich nicht aufhöre zu atmen und vor lauter Respekt zu sehr verkrampfe. 

Mein "Anfahrtsweg" an die Schlüsselstelle ist im besten Fall auch etwas länger, damit ich mich vorbereiten kann: 2 Kurbeldrehungen dabei die Füße richtig aufstellen, dann endet das singen automatisch und mein Fokus liegt auf der Schlüsselstelle.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. April 2017)

Mir helfen bei solchen Stellen (gerade bei "Erstbefahrung") "Selbstgespräche" - denke das ist auch zum einen, dass ich nicht aufhöre zu atmen, außerdem mach ich mir bestimmte Dinge ("Pedale bleiben waagerecht!" oder "Schau wo du hinwillst!") extrem bewusst (oder andersrum gesehen, gibt mir dann jemand, dem ich vertraue Instruktionen, was ich zu machen habe ).
Hab letztens ein Video davon gesehen, scheint für meine Mitfahrer extrem lustig zu sein


----------



## scylla (21. April 2017)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Hab letztens ein Video davon gesehen, scheint für meine Mitfahrer extrem lustig zu sein





Wenn ich zu "lommelig" und oder defensiv fahre und keine Spannung habe, beschimpfe und verfluche ich manchmal lauthals den Trail oder mich selbst, oder beides zusammen, um wieder in den nötigen Modus zu kommen, auch mal aggressiv in eine direkte Linie rein zu stechen. Bevorzugt auf dem Rad sitzend, während ich gerade auf eine Schlüsselstelle zufahre. Die Mitfahrer nennen das "Trailtourette" und finden es ebenfalls sehr witzig


----------



## Lalyle (24. April 2017)

Tolle Diskussion geworden, DANKE! Haber einen Teil in meinen Ferien noch gelesen – und direkt wirklich schön etwas umsetzen können. 

Ich muss vielleicht präzisieren, ja. 



scylla schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich rein mit optimaler Sauerstoffversorgung zu tun hat, habe ich nichts dagegen gesagt
> So wie ich diese Psycho-Tricks und Atemübungen kenne, kommen die halt immer in Verbindung mit Sätzen wie "glaube an deine Kraft" oder "spüre deine Energie fließen" oder "du bist stark, du kannst das", etc



So war es schon nicht gemeint. Dass man alles fahren kann, wenn man nur genug erleuchtet atmet und an sich glaubt – neeeeeee. Leider nein. Ich hab mir durch eure Nachfragen noch paar Gedanken mehr gemacht und komm auf folgendes: Ja, ich bin eigentlich schon ein ängstlicher Mensch. Mir geht schnell die Pumpe. Ich brauche wenig um Adrenalin zu spüren. Aaaaaber, ich bin mir, vielleicht auch darum, sehr gewohnt, etwas trotz Angst zu tun. Ich kenne meine Ängste im richtigen Leben ziemlich gut, kenne meinen Hintergrund, meine Werkzeuge, weiss, was ich kann und wo es nicht mehr geht. Sprich, ich bin ängstlich und überdurchschnittlich mutig. Und weil nötig war, bin ich sehr oft jenseits der Comfortzone unterwegs (gewesen) um dahin zu kommen, wo ich hinwollte. Ansonsten hätte ich aufgeben müssen. Ich bin es gewohnt, neues auszuprobieren, trotz Angst und bisweilen auch Panik. Im richtigen Leben. 



scylla schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Angst haben ist normal, das ist eine Schutzfunktion und hat auch was mit Selbsteinschätzung zu tun. Ein wenig Angst schäft die Sinne, zu viel Angst heißt "lass es bleiben, du bist noch nicht so weit".



Beim Bike hab ich das wahrscheinlich zuwenig gemacht. Ich MUSS ja nicht so schnell wir es geht besser werden. Klar. Will ich natürlich. Aber nicht um jeden Preis.  



scylla schrieb:


> Natürlich will man immer viel, und will schnell besser werden. Aber Mountainbiken hat halt nun mal auch viel mit intuitiven Reflexen zu tun. Diese Reflexe zu erlernen kann man nicht zwingen. Das kommt nur durch Übung und Praxis mit der Zeit.



Und genau da sitzt sicher der Hase im Pfeffer. Ich habe noch kein Vertrauen in meine Reflexe. Ich steige noch nicht zu 120% sicher auf der richtigen Seite ab. Ich reagiere noch nicht immer ohne nachdenken richtig. Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich die Stellen immer richtig einschätze. 



scylla schrieb:


> weil sonst falle ich total entspannt auf die Fresse.







murmel04 schrieb:


> Auch ich bin übervorsichtig, leider auch an Stellen wo ich technisch fahren könnte aber mir dann der Kopf sagt, Nö geht nicht.



Das hingegen passiert mir eben auch öfters. Ich WEISS, es würde gehen. Aber der Kopf ist zu, die Beine zittern. Meistens, wenn ich einen schlechten Tag habe, den Trail zum ersten Mal fahre oder auch einfach nur vorher mal eine Stelle nicht souverän gefahren bin. Manchmal hilft meine Mitfahrerin, indem sie es einfach so vorfährt. Wir fahren technisch auf fast gleichem Niveau, aber je nach Tag und Trail ist mal die eine, mal die andere sicherer. Gut, weil wir uns recht gut gegenseitig kennen. Wenn sie sagt, ich kann das fahren, dann stimmt auch. Aber wir sind halt nicht immer zu zwei unterwegs. 




Waldkatze schrieb:


> Hat es mich doch vom Rad geholt, bleib ich erstmal ne Zeit sitzen und selbst wenn ich denke - Och war nicht wild, warte ich noch ein bißchen, ess nen Riegel und fahr dann erst weiter. Denn ich habe ein paar Mal den Zitter dananch zeit-versetzt bekommen und der hat mich dann im Trail erwischt.



Stimmt. Hatte ich auch schon. Und dann fahre ich scheisse auch an nicht kritischen Stellen. 


Ich hab letztes Jahr einen Kurs mitgemacht, 5 Abende Ausfahrten mit bisschen Technik. Als blutiger Anfänger mit diversen Leihbikes in einer etwas stärkeren Gruppe. Die Leiterin war sehr "pushy" und "dein Bike kann das" ihr Lieblingsspruch. Da bin ich jedesmal über meine Panik gefahren. Das hat mich zwar bald besser werden lassen... aber so im Nachhinein und nach lesen hier... hab ich sicher zuviel trotz berechtigter Angst gefahren. Ja. Schöne Erkenntnis. Danke. 

Letzte Woche bin ich dann an einem Tag einen Wanderweg in Italien gewandert. Ohne Bike. Ansehen war gut. Stellen versuchen einzuschätzen. Und dann sind wir ihn am nächsten Tag ganz bewusst defensiv gefahren. Keine Risiken eingegangen. Alles wo ich mich mehr als ein bisschen hätte überwinden müssen, habe ich geschoben. Und – es hat sich grossartig angefühlt. Mir vielleicht auch wieder etwas Vertrauen in mich zurückgegeben. Ich schätze es bestmöglich ein. Und sehr weit aus der Comfortzone raus kann ich ja wenn ich Spotter habe oder einen super Guide der weiss was geht und wie. Oder an einem tollen Tag. Bisschen Druck weg. Viel gelernt beim viel schieben.  Wunderbar am Ende zufrieden mit mir obwohl ich keine Rekorde aufgestellt habe. Oder weil. Ehrgeiz hilft manchmal dosiert mehr.


----------



## Lalyle (11. Mai 2017)

So, kurzes Update - ich fahre momentan bewusst nichts wo mir das Herz bis in den Hals schlägt - und wenn ich mich irgendwo überwinden muss, dann nur wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass ich die Fähigkeiten dazu habe. Erstaunlicherweise mache ich trotzdem Fortschritte, ich komme mehr zum fühlen und analysieren. Für mich ein wirklich spannendes Experiment auf meinen Heimstrecken. Gerade da tanke ich Vertrauen darin, dass ich auch mal
Mit dem falschen Fuss, mit dem falschen Tempo oder nicht perfekt auf dem Pedal irgendwo durchkomme. Und mittlerweile kenn ich die Parameter von Panikstellen recht gut: Absturzgefahr, extrem steil, rutschig, sehr wilde Wurzeln im Steilen, unbekannte Kicker, unbekannter Untergrund. Bin gespannt, wie es wird auf mir unbekannten Trails. 

Vielen Dank nochmals für den Gedankenanstoss!


----------

